# best big tire for 2wd?



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm trying to choose a pair of tires for a 3 wheeler. I'm lookin at 32 terms or 32 backs but need to know which perform better at slower wheel speeds. I won't be able to create a lot of wheel speed so need a tire that is gonna pull/paddle. I thought about going with rice & canes but finding them in a usable size is not easy. 
Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

32s on a 3wheeler!!!! Hope u have some serious motor work in it!!!


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

redneckrancher420 said:


> 32s on a 3wheeler!!!! Hope u have some serious motor work in it!!!


Just a ton of gear thus the low wheel speed


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Personally I would go with 29.5 Laws...

You said you need something to paddle, well you need laws, b/c backs are just gonna dig. Terms you dont want b/c everyone that has them says they do great, BUT you have to have a lot of wheel speed to clean them out... so based on your statement you wont be able to do that, and they will slick over. 

So, My vote is stick with a 29.5 Law, it will be easier on your machine than the 31+ tires and they will achieve what you are trying to acheive traction wise, and, they are EVERYWHERE so you should be able to pick up 2 used ones for little of nothing b/c everyone is selling them to get 29 OL2's and 31 and 32's.


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

I wish they made a 32 law....being a sra I was tryin to get as much tire as possible for clearance. Im not overly concerned with the tires beating up the machine as its just a toy and if I start tearin up the dif gears I've got a set of portal hubs figured out on paper.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Any way to add a paddle on the back end of that thing. An sra with a paddle= rut master lol


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I can do an axle paddle setup if need be. I thought the 32 backs weren't supposed to dig as much. Consideing the weight of the machine will prolly be 2/3 of what the big bore quads are I think it woudn't dig down as much.


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

With lower speeds i would say backs or monsters will clean out better then laws. and i dont think you have to worry about digging with such low wheel spin and a super light bike. 32 backs or 30 monsters ftw. Im a law fan all the way but this situation i feel more cleanout would be better for you.


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah its just a 200 honda so... the overall gear ratio in first is about 61:1. Once I get it done the overall GR in 1st is going to be 152:1 so I just need something to keep paddling along.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man an axle paddle in that thing would be killer. I love my outlaws. I have 28x12.50 on the back. Awesome tires. I agree with the cleaning out on them. They don't do well for me at low speeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree with mr.polaris425


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

152:1 dag gum!!!! Axle paddle FTW!!!!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

If i were u i would throw aome paddles on it deffinatly, then it really doesnt matter what tire u decide on, lol


----------



## turbofox54 (Apr 4, 2012)

Heres a link to a thread I started in the honda forum.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=223802#post223802
I'm gonna do the 32's for now and then add a paddle or portal hubs depending on how the ring gear in the diff holds up.


----------

